# Ridgid 10watt transmitter q's



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So does anyone know it any of the Ridgid transmitting equipment i.e. 10 watt or brick units are capable of tracing live electric wire say from a breaker to a parking lot light. I'm sure it can trace as its copper wire but would the live wire cause issues with the transmitter. Thanks


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So does anyone know it any of the Ridgid transmitting equipment i.e. 10 watt or brick units are capable of tracing live electric wire say from a breaker to a parking lot light. I'm sure it can trace as its copper wire but would the live wire cause issues with the transmitter. Thanks


If it's connected to other electrical all the wires would be transmitting not sure if it would effect equipment


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So does anyone know it any of the Ridgid transmitting equipment i.e. 10 watt or brick units are capable of tracing live electric wire say from a breaker to a parking lot light. I'm sure it can trace as its copper wire but would the live wire cause issues with the transmitter. Thanks


No, do not connect the brick to live electric.

The Navitrack will trace live electric by itself.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> No, do not connect the brick to live electric.
> 
> The Navitrack will trace live electric by itself.


Really? I have the Navitrack reciever, so do I just switch the frequency setting?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Really? I have the Navitrack reciever, so do I just switch the frequency setting?


I think the setting is 60hz. It is one of the main points in the manual and video. Very easy and accurate.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea never hook up a transmitter to a live line. It would show a warning on the screen (well until it blew up) like Biz said hit 60hz on the locater and trace away! 50 is on there but thats for other over seas.


----------

